
A new version of BriskBard web browser has been released - SalvadorDF
https://www.briskbard.com/blog/?q=node/75
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
arthurcolle
why does this exist

~~~
brudgers
Don't know. But it makes the world more awesome.

